# Grulla!



## Tebina (9 Giugno 2013)

Stasera sono arrivata a casa dai miei mille giri e c'era Mattia con la faccia furbetta.
Mi sono subito preoccupata. E' come i bambini. Una ne pensa e cento ne fa.
-Devi confessarmi qualche puttanata inenarrabile?- ho chiesto mentre scendevo dai tacchi a zeppa (grazie a Dio).
-_A grulla_! ma che ti pensi.-
A grulla? -Mattia stai bene?-
-_Grulla. Grulla. Grulla._-
-Hai fumato?-
-_Grulla_!-
Ho mollato il colpo e sperato che gli venisse qualche svampi dei suoi, così da avere un corpo estraniato da tutto per almeno 10 minuti, invece che un creti con gatta in braccio a ripetere grulla come un mantra.
Sono andata in bagno, mi sono fatta una di quelle docce epocali con tanto di shampoo pensando che devo assolutamente andare dal parrucchiere perchè va bene la testa da matta che fa parte del mio essere Tebe, ma così sembro proprio la fidanzata di Lino.
Mi sono spalmicciata tutta di gel d'aloe e burro di cacao, dirigendomi profumata come un biscottino flapflap in camera da letto e.
Mi sono fermata. Girata. E lanciato lo sguardo nella camera delle orchidee.
-Mattia!- ho chiamato fissando il lampadario. Rosa sempre confetto ma più scuro.


Mi ha montato il lampadario a goccia di carta di riso preso all'ikea. 
Senza rimanerci fulminato. E da solo.




Stasera gli propongo sesso sporco.
Quando fa il tuttofare mi ingrifa un casino.


----------



## Leda (9 Giugno 2013)

Tebina ha detto:
			
		

> Quando fa il tuttofare mi ingrifa un casino.


Tutta matrignola tua!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (11 Giugno 2013)




----------

